# Any idea on these young uns ?



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Have several that are un identified, some with feathered feet and some without. Just now seeing their colors, I have no idea, I inherited these. Thanks all ! And yes I believe they are all Bantys.. I'm thinking definitely some OEG in the mix.. 
Thanks again
Chad


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Could they be mixes? I don't recognise any single breed, but I am far from being experienced so not sure. Cute chicks though


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I imagine.. There's no telling, just have to wait til they grow up. OEG Old English Game, I see some that seem to go that direction. Time will tell.


----------



## mell (Aug 30, 2012)

A couple mille fluers. The ones with the fuzzy feet. They are also called belgium bantams


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

can we get updated pics OP ?? please 
how did they turn out??


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

The copper/black ones look like there's sebright in there.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Sebright and Antwerp Belgian mix maybe not sure


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

that pic is 2 months old , they will be laying in a couple months i would say


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry yall.. But I just saw replys.... My phone is all I have right now.. Yes older pics, those were all wild cat bait in an old gentlemans barn. He got sick and passed away, but not before he gave me all bitties and eggs, new hatches.. His brother took hens and eggs and hatched em in an old barn.. I took a bunch (90) as 2 weeks down to day olds.. When I'd see a new one I'd scoop em up every day or 2.. Couldn't watch them all get eat.. So I, Thought maybe someone new feathers at that age.. I've only ever had reds, Doms, and eatin chickens growing up. But they are actually some partridge Bantys & Cochins and a bunch of beautiful game chickens.. I'll find some pics in a bit... 

Cog


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's some pics I just went out and took..









Elvis.. Cochin Banty rooster









Booger Red.. Cochin Banty Rooster

















Solid black cockerel









Black w few gold hackles









Some young silver/gold hackle game cockerels and a few black bearded Belgium pullets.. Just in pen for pics usually all free range.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

thank you for the pics, looks like you have a bunch of boys there, 
maybe you could sell off a few or do you plan on keeping the whole bunch?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

33 pullets & 15+ cockerels.. I'll keep 3-5 of the game roosters free range w their hens, the rest I'll cull in a couple weeks. Keeping the pullets for eggs... They will stay in the 14 x 34 fenced run.. I have a great demand for eggs I can't keep up so next year I'll have almost 50 hens laying..


----------



## chickencrazy (Sep 5, 2012)

I am not sure, but go online to McMurray Hatcheries and contact them with pics and see if they know. That's who I do my "bird business" with.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

The original post and pics were a couple months ago, I can tell now what they are. I was given all these and was curious because I had no idea at the time.. It's all good now.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i just love free chickens
my wife goes nuts when i say "sweetie we are going to go get 10 or 12 FREE birds"
i really think she would rather go get free chickens than go to the mall with $100 spending money in her pocket
we got 32 red stars for free last month, they were molting & looked like sh*t
BUT they were still kicking out about a dozen eggs a day even in their poor condition
we ended up eating 1 that loved to pull feathers out of her roomates
we are now selling them off at $10 for 3
they eat like horses so i might end up covering my feed bill for them when it's all said & done but 
atleast i saved most of them from the stewpot


----------

